# WOT in a Deep Snow Pit



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Can Am, Yamaha, Polaris WOT in a deep snow pit. - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! looks like lots of fun. But cold fun.


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> nice! looks like lots of fun. But cold fun.


It was the first nice day, pretty much all winter.


----------

